# Deestone Tires??



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with this brand?
I picked up a pair size 480/400-8 LRC to put on a utility trailer.


----------



## F239141 (Feb 13, 2012)

Deestones are good
I know kenda's LRD 5.70's are GREAT

but let me make a suggestion get some 5.70x8 LRC's the 480's are 2" shorter and the 5.70s will fit if a 4.80 does, plus they rated at 910LB a piece the 4.80s are at 760 a piece

If you can afford it go with LRD they are rated at 1075 a piece, I know thats plenty more but its good insurance 

I suggest ETrailer too =D> 

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Tires_and_Wheels-pc-8_Inch-gw-5.70~8.aspx


----------



## F239141 (Feb 13, 2012)

Deestones are good you should be happy with a LRD 6ply

I know kenda's LRD 5.70's are GREAT

but let me make a suggestion get some 5.70x8 LRC's the 480's are 2" shorter and the 5.70s will fit if a 4.80 does, plus they rated at 910LB a piece the 4.80s are at 760 a piece

If you can afford it go with LRD they are rated at 1075 a piece, I know thats plenty more but its good insurance 

I suggest ETrailer too =D> 

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Tires_and_Wheels-pc-8_Inch-gw-5.70~8.aspx


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 13, 2012)

I won them on ebay I didn't know what brand they were until they were delivered. I have a set of 12" rims and thought about moving up but they won't fit under the boat trailers fenders.


----------



## F239141 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are the new tires working good for you???


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2012)

F239141 said:


> Are the new tires working good for you???


There going on my mulch hauling trailer which is getting some work over the next couple weeks. The tires I mounted other day, the only issue was my compressor can only get them up to 87psi. This week my nephew is welding new spring perches on a replacement axle then I'm putting 2 more leafs in the springs.


----------



## F239141 (Feb 21, 2012)

87 PSI is close enough to the 90 PSI rating of a 4.80 LRC should still get you close to your 1500LB rating per axle for the tires


----------

